# Mitutoya Dial Test Indicator



## Rick_B (Nov 7, 2012)

Good morning - I recently purchased a Mitutoya 513-104 test indicator and was womdering if anyone knew where I could find an online users guide/imstruction manual for both the indicator and related mounting accessories?

thanks
Rick


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 7, 2012)

Long Island has a little write-up on them: http://longislandindicator.com/p137.html

I have a Mit parts catalog with a breakdown, if you need it. As far as standard accessories, they don't come with much. Sometimes a spare contact tip and a wrench to change it, and usually a single clamp to mount it. But not always. Sometimes just a bare indicator.


----------



## Rick_B (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Tony - see the picture below for what came with mine - two extra points, wrench, two different size threaded rods that screw intothe top of the indicator (i assume some kind of clamping surface), another clamping mechanism that doesn't seem to fit anywhere and a flat bar that I have no clue about. Witrh regard to the indicator itself I found a switch on one side of the indicator that reverses the direction of the contact point movement but I'm not sure yet how to chnage the postion of the contact point or even if I can?

Rick


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, that wrench is for adjusting micrometers and has no use with that DTI. There is a small open end wrench to change the contact, but I don't see it. You could take a measurement and mill or even file an opening on the side of that wrench for the purpose, provided it is thin enough. I'm not sure it is, but worth a look. The other stuff is not directly related to that indicator. The contact is held in the pivot by friction, and as much as it may seem to go against the grain, you just "force" it. Once it gets to the end of travel, there are stops inside to prevent damage to the internal mechanism, and you just keep pushing until you get the angle you need. And you have already discovered the reversing lever.


----------



## Rick_B (Nov 7, 2012)

Tony - I'm stillwondering about the two pieces next to the indicator - they are both threaded and fit nicely in a tapped hole'in the top of the imdicator.  they also fit in specific comprtments in the case.  is itpossible they are used for'mounting the indicator to a mag base?  what is the normal ,ethod for'mounting this type'of'imdicator in use?

the other parts i would agree with you - they don't seem to fit anything in terms of a mounting mechanism and don-t have an obvious designed hole in the case.

Rick


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, there is a swivel-clamp mechanism that grabs typically either a 3/8" or 10mm rod that is in a larger, but similar clamp on a primary rod screwed into a magnetic base. A swivel clamp for that will have provision to hold both diameters of those stems. Of course, you're only limited my your imagination when building such attachments for indicators to use them with a height gage, or used to sweep (tram) in a milling machine head, or whatever you need to see precision movement of. Useful too is a block to mount in a toolpost of a lathe to indicate true a small hole in a part.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Nov 13, 2012)

Rick_B said:


> Thanks Tony - see the picture below for what came with mine - two extra points, wrench, two different size threaded rods that screw intothe top of the indicator (i assume some kind of clamping surface), another clamping mechanism that doesn't seem to fit anywhere and a flat bar that I have no clue about. Witrh regard to the indicator itself I found a switch on one side of the indicator that reverses the direction of the contact point movement but I'm not sure yet how to chnage the postion of the contact point or even if I can?
> 
> Rick



Rick, you are missing the snug for your indicator bar. It's on the lower right in my photo. The threaded items are stems for the indicator and they connect with the missing snug, which connects to the round stub on the rectangular bar. The micrometer wrench did come with your set, and it's used to remove the stems from the indicator. The set I posted came with a round indicator bar, but I had a rectangular one that I use with it. The holes are to mount it on a specific machine.

The upper right black knurled item in your photo didn't come with the indicator set, it is an attachment for the back of a dial indicator with a lug back and probably a 3/8" thru hole.


----------



## Rick_B (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for that info Harvey - guess i meed to do some looking for that snugger

Rick


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Nov 13, 2012)

Rick_B said:


> Thanks for that info Harvey - guess i meed to do some looking for that snugger
> 
> Rick


I see snugs all the time on eBay, the only problem is no one lists the size of the holes, and that's important. However the larger stem is 3/8" and that will fit a lot of holders, including Noga magnetic bases.

PM me an email and I can send you a scan of the directions.


----------



## Rick_B (Nov 13, 2012)

Harvey Melvin Richards said:


> I see snugs all the time on eBay, the only problem is no one lists the size of the holes, and that's important. However the larger stem is 3/8" and that will fit a lot of holders, including Noga magnetic bases.
> 
> PM me an email and I can send you a scan of the directions.



That would be great PM on its way

Rick


----------



## ranch23 (Nov 13, 2012)

I use those threaded rods to hold my indicator in a collett in my mill or lathe.


----------

